
Did machine learning just take your job? - troykelly
https://aicial.com/blog/is-machine-learning-sending-people-to-social-services
======
computervision
In general, it is much harder to create an AI that can do one's job perfectly
than it is to find better ways to make a job obsolete. In a free market
economy, if there is a way to make a job obsolete and improve economic
productivity, it will be done.

If AI sees freak growth in efficacy, we will have greater things to worry
about than the job market.

Open to any counterarguments, although do note that I have hedged my claims by
using the terms "in general" and "perfectly". So if you know of a
counterexample where it is not true, do let me know.

